# Goodwill online yarn.



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

www.Goodwill.com. They have some amazing yarn lots deals. Their descriptions are pretty good, they show labels when they can. There are sewing machines, knitting needles and crochet hooks, and sewing patterns, just look under crafts. The shipping rates seem fair. This is for Goodwill nationwide so watch where the item is located. I was just browsing the site and was amazed at the variety.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/
I'm there now !


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Oops, forgot the shop part-sorry. Thank you for the correct link!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you have to type in www.shopgoodwill.com


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a great place for all sorts of treasures.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this info!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love thrift store, thanks for the link.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH am I in trouble now!! More yarn.

Thanks for the info, who knew??
Linda


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is interesting!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wow shopping second hand in the comfort of my own home... LOVE this.... thanks for sharing...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And Ronnie, they deliver it. OMG this could be dangerous for me. lol
I think we are in good company. What say ye??
But I'm gonna miss pushing the cart with the wheels that go in 4 different directions.
Linda


Ronie said:


> wow shopping second hand in the comfort of my own home... LOVE this.... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, interesting. Thanks for the link!


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link...I could spend all day there! Beings that the nearest Goodwill store is 40 miles away, I didn't get there too often. This is heaven sent. Thanks again.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. I hope to find some deals for the charity craft group.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

WOW !! What a GREAT site. If they don't have it you don't need it or it isn't available anywhere. this site is absolutely fantastic. I've already spent over 2 hours on this just dreaming... I never knew there was such a site and thank you so very much for putting it on here. THANKS


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

uh oh... I went into the doll section... I can see where this can really be dangerous...LOL I'm having a blast...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

looked several years around town for a book and then was told about the site by one of the clerks at GoodWill Yep..they had it in Eugene, Oregon....not so far away.


----------

